# Win a Custom Painted Popper



## Jim (Aug 17, 2019)

Who wants to win a very rare TinBoats.net custom painted topwater popper? If you are interested, head on over to the homepage and enter there, or click on the link here. https://www.tinboats.net/win-a-custom-painted-popper/

Good luck all! This is open to the public, but I would love to see a TinBoats member win it. 

Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2019)

Just a couple of days left! Enter today!


----------



## -CN- (Sep 10, 2019)

Who won?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 11, 2019)

-CN- said:


> Who won?



I did!


----------

